# Touch up Paint



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Autumn Metallic is code GGT, otherwise known as Seraph Orange Metallic. The color was around for a few years previously on other GM models under the Seraph Orange name. 

I've not used my bottle of touch up paint yet, so I can' confirm how close it is, but my dealer says that's it.

I've bought other parts from this source before, and they are good:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-2013-Chevrolet-Cruze-Autumn-Metallic-Touch-Up-Paint-/221225862222


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I emailed automotivetouchup last week and told them none of the Cruze colors were even close. I see they didn't fix any of them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HawaiiCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

well i couldn't get a straight answer for the official color name for my car so i looked up my original paperwork and it says the color is crystal red metallic tintcoat. also the color code in my glove box is 04Y. Is that incorrect then? Should i contact my dealer to get a final answer?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is crystal red Tintcoat. This color is still available to order. 









This is autumn metallic. Which is copper and not available to order. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HawaiiCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

is that the same as Crystal Claret Tintcoat from automotivetouchup? I just want to clarify before i order it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Um.....I must be from a different planet.....Why not just stop by your dealer with your VIN# and get the right stuff.

Am I missing something? Seems like a lot of self induced brain damage for a simple part.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had to go to my dealer's parts guy to get the correct color code for my ECO. It's Black Granite Metallic but the color code in the glove box is for a blue car. I wouldn't trust the color code labels in our glove boxes.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought mine, gave him my VIN and he said mine was gray.

So i said NO give me Black Granite Metallic and he insisted it wasn't that until i SHOWED him a pic of my car and he had a dumbfounded look. Worked perfectly when i bought it and cheap too. $10


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I ran into the same problem. I ordered some paint using the paint code from my glove box. I got dark blue (Luxo blue I think). My car is blue granite.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

HawaiiCruze said:


> is that the same as Crystal Claret Tintcoat from automotivetouchup? I just want to clarify before i order it.


You said that your paperwork says crystal red. The cruze is only painted 2 red colors, crystal red metallic and victory red which looks like a red fire truck, No metallic at all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mrmsquared (Aug 19, 2019)

obermd said:


> I had to go to my dealer's parts guy to get the correct color code for my ECO. It's Black Granite Metallic but the color code in the glove box is for a blue car. I wouldn't trust the color code labels in our glove boxes.


Hey Man, can you tell me what that color code was? I have the same color Cruze and need to get some touch up, thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mrmsquared said:


> Hey Man, can you tell me what that color code was? I have the same color Cruze and need to get some touch up, thanks.


Welcome Aboard!


*
image**[year]**make**model**paint color name**code**sample**GM code**Ditzler PPG**Dupont**RM BASF**Glasurit**Autocolor**Sherwin Williams**comment*




G B Y2012ChevroletCruzeBlack GraniteGARBCX​WA501Q9179648050537CYMB79711(extra note) US Canada





from: https://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=GM&year=2012&con=my&model=Cruze&rows=50

Post the code from your glove box.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Black Granite Metallic is "GAR". I used the same link Blasirl and when I went down the list that code stood out to me and low and behold, the color was "Black Granite".

Remember, touch up paints are never metallic.


----------



## mrmsquared (Aug 19, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Thank ya, thank ya! That site is such a great resource. I didn’t find that color on any of the brand sites.


----------



## mrmsquared (Aug 19, 2019)

obermd said:


> Black Granite Metallic is "GAR". I used the same link Blasirl and when I went down the list that code stood out to me and low and behold, the color was "Black Granite".
> 
> Remember, touch up paints are never metallic.


Thank you! Just ordered two 4-in-1 pens to clean up a little guard rail rash. My Cruze faired pretty well actually so I’m pretty lucky.


----------

